# How to replace a section of drywall? (Total Newbie)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nasty patch for your first fix------You will need--a small roll of paper tape--the patch--

A good 6" steel blade and maybe an 8" or 10" blade. A sanding sponge.

Pull the small section of base board- screw the drywall to the studs--add a bit of scrap blocking to the right side if the stud is to narrow.

I suggest a bag of easy sand 20 (20 minute set)--Mix a small batch--pack any voids--add a line of mud on both sides of the corner--cut a piece of paper to length--fold embed it into the mud with your 6" knife press gently you want to leave enough mud to hold the paper.do the same for the top seam.

Clean your tools--get a cold drink--check your work in 20 or 30 minutes---

Using the 6" blade--knife off any globs,boogers and high spots----Then add another thin coat using the 6"blade---clean tools -wait--knife off boogers--add another thin coat with the wider blade--

That's about it--sand if it looks O.k.--add more coats if not. If the job were larger I would have suggested a different mud.---Mike---


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> If the job were larger I would have suggested a different mud.---Mike---


When pulling off the base boards I found some more spots of wet/weak dry wall, so I cut that out, and not have about 10 times that area to do, 8 spots total.

What would be the best mud for that? Is the premixed stuff any good?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The premix is fine--much easier to sand--

If you have a bunch to do--switch to 45 or 90 minute bag mix to fill voids and embed the paper--

Then the bag mix for the first coat --switch to the blue top bucket mix for the final top coats--

much easier to sand-however it take 12 to 24 hours to dry--use a fan----that is why I suggested the fast setting stuff when you had only one small patch.--Mike--


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, setting compound saves time. And if you use mesh tape on any repairs it is a must for at least the first coat. OP will need paper tape as oh'mike stated as it's an inside corner and the method is dead on....


----------

